# a R31



## NissanR31GTSR (Aug 30, 2004)

hey guys havent came on here for awhile but i would like to intro to all of yah my R31 Skyline sedan

made in 1986 to 1990 the R31s were pretty good bit of kit to get in2 they pack a RB30E which made 114kw's no slouch still can give a ass whoopin if need be backed up by a 4 Speed Auto or 5 Speed manual trans mine is a 4 speed auto with the RB30E combo. The auto trans was ahead of its time with a lock up torq converter and a ECU for it. theres another RB30E called the ET name suggests its a Turbo and they were taken by Holden VL Commodore with the same motor and trans good for part swapping. The R31s did come in coupes and sedans in Japan local made R31s (Australian made) packed the RB30E and had differant trim and spec from a basic GX to a GTS which 200 were made in series 2 and 3. Mine is a Series 2 with Series 3 taillights known as hotplates due to the round brake and tailights, 17 inch rims and a better front bumper bar.

when i 1st got the 17s on


as it sits now 


those trade mark round tailights


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

different color bumper?


----------

